# My next swap project.



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

So here I am at work, freezing my behind off, replacing the motor in a Chevy HHR and I started looking at things and thinking...... The 2.4L Ecotec is about the same size as a 4 cylinder VW motor and has 175 bhp dead stock, plus we just picked up a 35k replacement motor for $500. And the 2.0L SS turbo motor makes 260bhp stock.......Plus all Ecotecs are aluminum block and weigh between 100 and 150lbs less than a 4cyl dub. It would take a fair amount of fabrication, custom axles and a standalone but would be a whole lot of fun in a MK2 or MK3......HMMMMMMMMM


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Way ahead of you man, I had a scrap 2.2 ecotec on a stand last summer for measuring. It's really similar, like you said. I didn't have a transmission to mock up though, so wasn't sure how it would fit in that aspect. I'd go for the 2.4 block/2.2 head, dumping the VVT stuff along the way .

The best part is...they make a DCOE manifold for the ecotec motors, I know you'll love that  .

(I should also mention that the wife's 04 cavalier is ecotec powered...it's a daily temptation :laugh: )


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Could you attach the Ecotec to an 02A with an adapter plate? That way you'd only have to fabricate one motor mount rather than three, and not the axles


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

It's possible, I never looked into that, mainly because GM actually supports their transmissions and has everything to make 1200hp in a handy GM Performance catalog .

http://gmtunersource.com/racertech/ecotec-build-book

Here's the link to the previous book, more oriented to the Cavaliers and Sunfires, not the Cobalt (as above):
http://members.shaw.ca/warped00/bcjbody/buildbook.html


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

B4S said:


> Way ahead of you man, I had a scrap 2.2 ecotec on a stand last summer for measuring. It's really similar, like you said. I didn't have a transmission to mock up though, so wasn't sure how it would fit in that aspect. I'd go for the 2.4 block/2.2 head, dumping the VVT stuff along the way .
> 
> The best part is...they make a DCOE manifold for the ecotec motors, I know you'll love that  .
> 
> (I should also mention that the wife's 04 cavalier is ecotec powered...it's a daily temptation :laugh: )


I've said it before and I'll say it again, I have NOTHING against carbs especially webers I just can't see sacrificing drivabiltiy and fuel economy since MS is so cheap.

As far as dumping the VVT goes NO WAY!! it's the easiest way to widen your powerband there is.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

The engine I was replacing was bolted to an automatic but the width of the powertrain assy is within an inch or less of a VW powertrain. I did think about an adaptor plate for an 02a/j but theissue the will be starter config. VW bolts to the trans, the Ecotec bolts to the engine. Easier to do mounts and axles I think.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Prof315 said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again, I have NOTHING against carbs especially webers I just can't see sacrificing drivabiltiy and fuel economy since MS is so cheap.
> 
> As far as dumping the VVT goes NO WAY!! it's the easiest way to widen your powerband there is.


Just yanking your chain man  :laugh: .

I'd love to do an ecotec in a Mk1, it'd be hilarious to drive. Super light, great gearing, and 150hp/150tq (2.2) :thumbup:. I can't stand the idea of cutting up my car for custom mounts though .


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

B4S said:


> Just yanking your chain man  :laugh: .
> 
> I'd love to do an ecotec in a Mk1, it'd be hilarious to drive. Super light, great gearing, and 150hp/150tq (2.2) :thumbup:. I can't stand the idea of cutting up my car for custom mounts though .


Ahh mornings, my sense of humor was still asleep .

I amgoing to seriously look for a decent bodied but broken (cheap!) mk3 golf or jetta next year (2011) to use for this idea. I'll probably go 2.4L though and then look for a used stock SS turbo set up for it.....


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Prof315 said:


> I did think about an adaptor plate for an 02a/j but theissue the will be starter config. VW bolts to the trans, the Ecotec bolts to the engine. Easier to do mounts and axles I think.


Actually I figured that the starter position would make it easier, but thats assuming you use a VW flywheel with an adapter to the Ecotec crank. 

Something like this:










Thats for a Chevy V8 flywheel, but the ecotec bolt pattern looks large enough to fit the VW one inside it, so you could use a VW flywheel with the right spacing to account for the adapter to bolt the trans to.

Of course thats not accounting for the GM trans being buildable to 1200hp  I can see why you might want to go that route instead...


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Actually thats the auto that's capable of being built to hold 1200 hp. The Getrag 5 speed manual is geared very similar to an 02A/J and is still capable taking over 350hp.

I did find out some VERY cool things about the newer non direct injected 2.4L though. Crankshaft mounted 60-2 tooth wheel for rpm/tdc and the cam reluctors wheels are like the VW ones - 2 wide 2 narrow teeth. Means this sucker is extremely Megasquirt friendly. Especially since it uses pencil coils that are electrically identical to LS coils.


----------



## 89'mk3gti (Oct 5, 2010)

WHY....why why why.... this is a VW forrum what is with all these ppl straying away from why we fell in love with these cars in the first place :thumbdown:

my opinion, still with the heart and soul of a vw and build it!! if you want a ecotech then by a damn gm and deal with that wonderfull disaster of a government owned bomb shell...


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

The spirit of hotrodding I guess .


----------



## 89'mk3gti (Oct 5, 2010)

hot rod on a different server.. keep it germen here


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

B4S said:


> The spirit of hotrodding I guess .


:thumbup: That I and while I love VWs I refuse to be close minded to the idea that someone else might have a good idea or 2. Since the Ecotec was actually developed by Saab, I would be staying European.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

It would be nice to have an engine that attaches to a trans that actually works.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

need_a_VR6 said:


> It would be nice to have an engine that attaches to a trans that actually works.


Aint it the truth! :laugh: Actually though My buddy Tim and I are looking into the technical data on DSGs..... Think about it..... Use a custom coded Megashift and just go full manual paddle shift.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

89'mk3gti said:


> hot rod on a different server.. keep it germen here


:facepalm:


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Prof315 said:


> :thumbup: That I and while I love VWs I refuse to be close minded to the idea that someone else might have a good idea or 2. Since the Ecotec was actually developed by Saab, I would be staying European.


I'm so tempted to do this, but I managed to finish my 010 automatic build just before I put the car away, and I don't want to swap motors/transmissions again, lol.

2.4 non-VVT ecotec on dual carbs, megajolt ignition, and running a late-model GM automatic...controlled by HPTuners .


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Prof315 said:


> Aint it the truth! :laugh: Actually though My buddy Tim and I are looking into the technical data on DSGs..... Think about it..... Use a custom coded Megashift and just go full manual paddle shift.


I hear you but I think I'd break one of those. I was about >< close to getting a Dodge 6sp auto out of the latest fwd vans but by the time I get axles made, adapter plate, good converter, figure out the electrics, I could have a dog-box.eace:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

need_a_VR6 said:


> I hear you but I think I'd break one of those. I was about >< close to getting a Dodge 6sp auto out of the latest fwd vans but by the time I get axles made, adapter plate, good converter, figure out the electrics, I could have a dog-box.eace:


I doubt it.... The TDI has well over 300ft/lbs of torque and they even race them in SCCA pro. I know somebody in the series and he says they are bulletproof with regular oil changes.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Those guys don't try and put that torque down from a dead stop


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Those guys don't try and put that torque down from a dead stop


Actually they do.... they do standing starts.


----------



## 89'mk3gti (Oct 5, 2010)

yesser, watch any scca racing and they start from the standing still


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Prof315 said:


> Actually they do.... they do standing starts.


Find me some in car footage, I have a feeling it's not as rough.


----------

